# aircraft and prepping...



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

I was just wondering what you folks think of an aircraft as a prep. I could see many situations where you could use a small plane very effectively and others where you wouldn’t want to be in the air. As a pilot myself I have plans of building a small plane. I have the plans in hand and have begun acquiring the materials. I am being told it’s a waste of money and time so I wondered what would be said here….


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Do it because you love flying! I'm a former pilot and attended Spartan School of Aeronautics in Tulsa, OK. I can see a plane as a great way to bug out or a way to quickly gain intel over a very large area. The drawback is it isn't in everyone budget because a plane requires constant service and repair, not to mention the expense of fuel.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

If I'm stuck at an airport and SHTF I'm going to find a way to get my hands on an airplane and get out of dodge if possible.
Hopefully someone left their keys in a topped off 182 or 210 type plane in some hanger. 

As a prep for home not practical but maybe that will change down the road.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

What plans are you looking at?

I've been drooling at building one of these...

Kit Airplanes for Sport Pilots from Zenith Aircraft Company

I like the STOL part of them. The 750 is pretty impressive if you haven't already made your mind up. 100 ft takeoff roll with a 100 hp Continental...

Still trying to convince my better half we need one!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

as a prep, not too sold (would prefer a boat lol)

as a hobby, GO FOR IT

if built and shtf, you have another major asset/form of transport to choose from


----------



## Goose (Jun 15, 2013)

You probably could not go wrong with a piper cub or similar plane in terms of STOL performance and versatility. The only major problem that comes to mind is that air traffic (especially after a SHTF scenario) is going to attract a lot of attention that you won't necessarily know about until they show up at your BOL.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Goose said:


> You probably could not go wrong with a piper cub or similar plane in terms of STOL performance and versatility. The only major problem that comes to mind is that air traffic (especially after a SHTF scenario) is going to attract a lot of attention that you won't necessarily know about until they show up at your BOL.


That would be the great thing about the Piper Cub, very little electronics in case of an EMP and with VFR only aircraft you kinda have to keep low so why not avoid radar if at all possible.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

But can you add AGM's to a Piper Cub? 
My perfect BOA would be an A-10 Warthog! Well, the trainer version anyway, so my wife could ride too! 
Flying is always better than walking!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> But can you add AGM's to a Piper Cub?
> My perfect BOA would be an A-10 Warthog! Well, the trainer version anyway, so my wife could ride too!
> Flying is always better than walking!


A Piper Cub is as a basic of an aircraft as you can get without getting into experimental or ultralight. I don't think you can add much without throwing off weight and balance.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> What plans are you looking at?
> 
> I've been drooling at building one of these...
> 
> ...


Yes I would love a zenith 701! But my budget being limited I have a set of plans for a high wing stol two place designed by a friend. He built one and the thing is a performer plus its cloth and tube which makes the build easier.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> A Piper Cub is as a basic of an aircraft as you can get without getting into experimental or ultralight. I don't think you can add much without throwing off weight and balance.


Yep, cant afford a cub, man I wish.....


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Goose said:


> You probably could not go wrong with a piper cub or similar plane in terms of STOL performance and versatility. The only major problem that comes to mind is that air traffic (especially after a SHTF scenario) is going to attract a lot of attention that you won't necessarily know about until they show up at your BOL.


Fly the tree tops and avoid the radar....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Go for it. Bama, check your PM's


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Bama, you just made my 100th like...and we're talking about those wonderful flying machines too! 

I feel your pain, man. Flying is the greatest thing known to man, right up until you start talking about the cost of it. Hookers are a whole lot cheaper.
Meangreen is right though, the experimentals don't have the ability to carry much of a load, but taking off in 30 yards has got to be cool.
If I had my choice (and money wasn't an option) I'd have to go with the Hughes 500D. The little birds rock the fun factor.

Ask me sometime about taking my wife up for her first chopper ride...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Too late Mean, Bama won fair and square.

Of course, that's the only thing they've won in the last couple of days.

;-)


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Bama, you just made my 100th like...and we're talking about those wonderful flying machines too!
> 
> I feel your pain, man. Flying is the greatest thing known to man, right up until you start talking about the cost of it. Hookers are a whole lot cheaper.
> Meangreen is right though, the experimentals don't have the ability to carry much of a load, but taking off in 30 yards has got to be cool.
> ...


Well the design I want to build has a cargo hold capable of lifting 300 lbs and then allows for 500lbs in the seats. I also read about one made in florida with like a 1600lb lifting capability. Will try to find the link but thats more than it weighs....

I like the slipstream line of aircraft and have flown one. It could be set up to be a great short hop option!

http://www.slipstream.bz/slipstream_web_site_002.htm


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

It looks like a good aircraft.

Kinda like picking an AR... I guess there is one out there for every taste.

If you like the way it flies and it fits your budget, I'd say go for it!


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> It looks like a good aircraft.
> 
> Kinda like picking an AR... I guess there is one out there for every taste.
> 
> If you like the way it flies and it fits your budget, I'd say go for it!


Its an ugly sucker but man it flies well and they have a heavy lift kit you can put on her. But sadly my budget means I will stay on my current path...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No aircraft I could afford would be able to carry those things I would need to take. This being the case, I guess the questions are, what is the scenario, what are you going to take with you and where are you figuring to go? 

I wouldn't mind having a plane for quick trips to the Gulf, but maintenance and all that goes with owning a plane doesn't make it practical, to me. Then again, if someone else were picking up the tab, I would have a UH-60 Black Hawk. Can't get a better short takeoff and landing than hovering to a park!


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

that’s the beauty of building rather than buying. You build it and you can maintain it legally. Plus my cashes are in place so a couple hundred pounds of cargo is more than enough.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am working on the design for an ultralight. I have a few projects ahead of it but I will get it designed and built. They don't have much range, only carry the pilot, don't perform like a fighter plane, and don't have the armor or armament like the A-10 but they do fly. 

The A-10... the most beautiful plane in the air. It will fly with one tail shot off, half a wing gone, one engine and still has that Vulcan cannon.... if only I could own one.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I am working on the design for an ultralight. I have a few projects ahead of it but I will get it designed and built. They don't have much range, only carry the pilot, don't perform like a fighter plane, and don't have the armor or armament like the A-10 but they do fly.
> 
> The A-10... the most beautiful plane in the air. It will fly with one tail shot off, half a wing gone, one engine and still has that Vulcan cannon.... if only I could own one.


A guy I work with patched up A-10's Gulf war one. He talked about the incredible amount of battle damage that plane could take and keep on flying no problem. He told me
a story of a big portion of a wing pretty much gone and the plane came in on one engine, amazing stuff.

Went to a small airshow awhile back and a guy did some cool stuff with a P-51 then he lands and gets out and goes over to an A-10 and puts on probably the best show I have ever seen!
I wish I had a video cam that day!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

The 'Hog is the ultimate evolution of a fightin' plane. Like a cropduster on steroids!


----------



## Crietmann (Nov 28, 2013)

My circle has been looking for a pilot with an old Cub, Warbird or kit plane (capable of flight without electronics) primarily for recon and scouting. I can imagine an elevated observation platform could be pretty handy.


----------

